# Use of the track after PCD



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

Are we allowed to drive around the track after taking the PCD delivery? I am just wondering.


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

nope


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, no. The delivery customer will be off the course no later than 10:00 which allows the other schools to start. The delivery program is just one facet of the Performance Center.

Thanks!
donnie


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

willwin2day said:


> Unfortunately, no. The delivery customer will be off the course no later than 10:00 which allows the other schools to start. The delivery program is just one facet of the Performance Center.
> 
> Thanks!
> donnie


Thanks for the info. Just hoping. :angel:


----------

